# MAJ (R) Daniel Turner



## Totentanz (Apr 10, 2015)

I had the honor of hear MAJ (R) Turner speak at OCS about his experiences as an SF officer and about the raid on Son Tay.  Blue skies, sir.



> MAJ (R), Daniel Douglass Turner July 28, 1943- April 6, 2015 Midland, GA- MAJ (R), Daniel Douglass Turner, 71, of Midland, GA, died Monday, April 6, 2015 at Union General Hospital in Blairsville, GA. Funeral Services will be held 2:00 PM, Sunday, April 12, 2015 at Christ Community Church with Rev. Ruby Youngblood officiating. Interment with Full Military Honors will be held 2:00 PM, Monday, April 13, 2015 at the Georgia National Cemetery in Canton, GA. The family will receive friends Saturday evening from 6:00-8:00 PM at McMullen Funeral Home, 3874 Gentian Blvd. Columbus, GA 31907. MAJ (R) Turner was born July 28, 1943 in Danville, IL, son of the late Douglass Darell Turner and Reva Alberta Day Turner. He was a United States Army Veteran serving two tours in Vietnam and one special operations mission "The Son Tay Raid" in Vietnam. MAJ (R) Turner received many decorations including the Silver Star, Legion of Merit, Bronze Star with 1 Oak Leaf Cluster, Purple Heart, Meritorious Service Medal, Air Medal, Army Commendation Medal, Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Medal, Armed Forces Expeditionary Service Medal, 4 Overseas Service Bars, and the Republic of Vietnam Campaign Medal. He also earned the Combat Infantryman Badge and Master Parachutist Badge. He was a member of the Special Forces Chapter 59 and of the Son Tay Raid Association. Survivors include his wife, Barbara A. Turner of Midland, GA; son, David Turner (Donna) of Griffin, GA; daughters, Niki Chappelle (David), Cataula, GA and Katy Turner- Young (David), of Marietta, GA; brothers, Alan Turner (Sara) of California and Mike Turner (Dot) of Phenix City, AL; grandchildren, Danita Fisher, Lydia Chappelle, Andrew Chappelle, Nolan Chappelle and Luke Young; great-grandchildren, Dalton McDonald, Bryson McDonald, Aiden Fisher, and Braylin Fisher. In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be made to the Green Beret Foundation, greenberetfoundation.org or Special Forces Association Chapter 59 Scholarship Fund. To sign MAJ (R) Turner's guestbook, please visit www.mcmullenfuneralhome.com


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 10, 2015)

RIP Sir.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 10, 2015)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 10, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Sir!

Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 10, 2015)

He spoke to my MCCC class.  Rest in Peace Sir.  An amazing man, a humble hero.  Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Major!


----------



## pardus (Apr 10, 2015)

RIP Sir.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2015)

DOL, Sir,  Blue Skies.


----------



## CDG (Apr 10, 2015)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 11, 2015)

Blue skies, sir.


----------



## Jäger (Apr 11, 2015)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------

